

"How Interest Rates Were Set, 2500 BC – 1000 AD" - gwern
http://michael-hudson.com/2000/03/how-interest-rates-were-set-2500-bc-1000-ad/

======
trendoid
Thanks, wish there was a site where people actually frequently read and
discussed such long articles. On HN, even if I save it for later and read a
week after, my posted views will not be read by anyone since the discussion is
already over. Maybe HN can provide a service where everyone gets update
whenever a new comment is posted on such articles. I get to choose which posts
I want updates from(and most will be ones having lots of words since updates
will be few and far between). That way even if someone comments after a week,
she atleast knows few people are getting aware of it. HN is becoming more and
more like reddit and such articles aren't appreciated or discussed enough.

